# Miss Thrifty's new rocking chair



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi all,
I got the wiper motor installed on Miss Thrifty's rocking chair last week. She's not quite finished - I need to make a new voice track for her and she needs some new shoes. She'll be sitting at the end of the driveway to greet the TOTs this year. Here's a short video:

MOV06407.flv video by Otaku1031 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid73.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/Otaku1031/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i231/Otaku1031/MOV06407


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice job.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

That's great! I like your idea of putting her at the end of the driveway to greet the TOTs.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice job!
So many ideas........So little time...


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks really cool! I especially like the way her feet touch the ground when the rocker moves forward. It looks like she is pushing off when the rocker moves back. It's as if you got some extra animation out of it.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats running nice and slow .. 5 Volts?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> That looks really cool! I especially like the way her feet touch the ground when the rocker moves forward. It looks like she is pushing off when the rocker moves back. It's as if you got some extra animation out of it.


I had the same thought. nice job in animation. My 3 yr old loved it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great Job Otaku
Yeah her feet make it look like she's doing it.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job Otaku...I do like the foot action


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Way cool!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks, everyone. I'm having a lot of fun with this prop.

Scream - yes, it's running on 5VDC on the slow setting. The reason it's on a board is that it will be sitting on a sloping driveway and the chair creeps around if it's not fairly level. I'll post another vid when I get the voice track running. I got lucky with the foot action - her legs are just the right length. I'm going to the thrift store soon to get a pair of Mary Janes and some socks to keep her feet warm. I guess I'll have to take one of her legs with me so I get the right size.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great looking prop. And the Mary Janes will be the perfect touch. I can just see you shopping with a skeleton leg. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

beelce said:


> Great job Otaku...I do like the foot action


No comment. LOL


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awesome prop!!! Man, the thought of someone running around the store with a skelly leg and asking where the shoe section is is just great! LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Love her! I agree with everyone about the foot movement... nice!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Good job, O!


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Awesome! I was trying to decide what to do with my latest wiper motor....wonder if I should do this


----------

